# Post In The GTA?



## howitzer89 (6 Jun 2011)

I applied to be in the NAVY, currently in the recruiting process. I'm just curious, do we only have two post's or harbors that hold our navy? Halifax and Vancouver? or is there one in Toronto as well. 

I was on the phone with a recruiter a while back and said that some of the jobs that were open were for GTA. 

My last question is, if your a sonar operator for example, and you're in the navy, are you now going to be living in either Halifax or Vancouver while you are serving?. Thanks to anyone who replies.


----------



## Neill McKay (6 Jun 2011)

howitzer89 said:
			
		

> I applied to be in the NAVY, currently in the recruiting process. I'm just curious, do we only have two post's or harbors that hold our navy? Halifax and Vancouver? or is there one in Toronto as well.



All naval vessels of any significant size are based in Halifax or Esquimalt.  (Esquimalt is next-door to Victoria.)



> My last question is, if your a sonar operator for example, and you're in the navy, are you now going to be living in either Halifax or Vancouver while you are serving?



You should wait for a more knowledgeable reply, but, for now, if you're posted to a ship then you'll normally be based in either Halifax or Esquimalt.  However, there are other places any CF member can be employed, and CF members are not always employed directly in their trade.


----------



## 211RadOp (6 Jun 2011)

Currently, according to the Sonar Op Career Manager site, there is one PO2 posted to Toronto at JTFC HQ in an any trade position (ART).  There is a LS Bos'n at CFC (ATR), a MS Nav Comm at HMCS York, a PO2 Stwd at CFC and a PO2 Nav Comm at JTFC HQ (ATR).  So yes you can be posted there as a sailor, but as you can see, there are not many.  I did not include the RMS Clks, Sup Techs and MPs as they can go anywere regardless of environment.


----------



## aesop081 (6 Jun 2011)

howitzer89 said:
			
		

> Vancouver?



You mean Victoria.


----------



## Pusser (6 Jun 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> You mean Victoria.



Oh, you need to be more clear than that.  

CFB Esquimalt (which includes the base proper and HMC Dockyard) is located adjacent to Victoria which is located on Vancouver *Island*.  Vancouver Island is not the same as Vancouver, the city.  It's at least two and a half hours away (including an hour and a half on the ferry).  You would think that this would be fairly well known, but when the Army welfare office was booking HLTA trips for sailors home from East Timor a number of years ago, not only were they booking the flights in the wrong direction (i.e. across Asia, Europe, the Atlantic and then Canada), the trips tended to stop in Vancouver.  Apparently they thought that catching the ferry to Victoria was much like stepping on a city bus.  :facepalm:


----------



## FSTO (6 Jun 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Oh, you need to be more clear than that.
> 
> CFB Esquimalt (which includes the base proper and HMC Dockyard) is located adjacent to Victoria which is located on Vancouver *Island*.  Vancouver Island is not the same as Vancouver, the city.  It's at least two and a half hours away (including an hour and a half on the ferry).  You would think that this would be fairly well known, but when the Army welfare office was booking HLTA trips for sailors home from East Timor a number of years ago, not only were they booking the flights in the wrong direction (i.e. across Asia, Europe, the Atlantic and then Canada), the trips tended to stop in Vancouver.  Apparently they thought that catching the ferry to Victoria was much like stepping on a city bus.  :facepalm:



I always wondered how that happend. Although I had a very nice 13hr layover in London England. Too bad I didn't have the Aeroplan card at that time. BTW our trip back to Darwin completed the round the world excursion!


----------



## Melbatoast (6 Jun 2011)

howitzer89 said:
			
		

> I applied to be in the NAVY, currently in the recruiting process. I'm just curious, do we only have two post's or harbors that hold our navy? Halifax and Vancouver? or is there one in Toronto as well.
> 
> I was on the phone with a recruiter a while back and said that some of the jobs that were open were for GTA.
> 
> My last question is, if your a sonar operator for example, and you're in the navy, are you now going to be living in either Halifax or Vancouver while you are serving?. Thanks to anyone who replies.



As any sort of hard sea trade, you will definitely be posted to Halifax or Victoria for the first 5 or so years of your career.  In fact you will probably remain at one or the other until you are a PO2 (average about 12 years).  

As a sonar op, there are more opportunities for "shore" postings than most other trades, because there is a fairly large Canadian detachment of mostly sonar ops at NOPF Whidbey Island in Washington state.  That said, it is an operational posting and generally counted the same as sea time because it is shift work, which is why I put "shore" in quotation marks.  You also need to be QL5A qualified, and preferably with some sea time at that level, before you can work there (exceptions to every rule...).

It is very unlikely you will be posted to the GTA at any point in your career.  There are quite a few in the Ottawa area at the rank of PO2 or better.


----------



## aesop081 (6 Jun 2011)

Melbatoast said:
			
		

> There are quite a few in the Ottawa area at the rank of PO2 or better.



There are several at MS and below as well.


----------



## medicineman (6 Jun 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Oh, you need to be more clear than that.
> 
> CFB Esquimalt (which includes the base proper and HMC Dockyard) is located adjacent to Victoria which is located on Vancouver *Island*.  Vancouver Island is not the same as Vancouver, the city.  It's at least two and a half hours away (including an hour and a half on the ferry).  You would think that this would be fairly well known, but when the Army welfare office was booking HLTA trips for sailors home from East Timor a number of years ago, not only were they booking the flights in the wrong direction (i.e. across Asia, Europe, the Atlantic and then Canada), the trips tended to stop in Vancouver.  Apparently they thought that catching the ferry to Victoria was much like stepping on a city bus.  :facepalm:



Likely the same folks that don't understand/believe that Victoria is the capital city of the province and that it is in fact on Vancouver Island, not Victoria Island (which is in the high Arctic).  I sometimes excuse Newfoundlanders who call me a mainlander (since everyone "from away" seems to be considered one) though I'm working on them.  People complain about Americans not knowing much geography, but I find an awful lot of Canadians are just as ignorant of the lay of the land here...pedantic rant stops, for now.

To the OP - what the other folks said.  I can't see alot of hard sea trades being in the GTA other than to support the Naval Reserve or Recruiting...the exception is CFEME, where the Experimental Diving Unit is - there are a few Clearance Divers posted/guinea pigging there.

MM


----------



## howitzer89 (6 Jun 2011)

Melbatoast said:
			
		

> As any sort of hard sea trade, you will definitely be posted to Halifax or Victoria for the first 5 or so years of your career.  In fact you will probably remain at one or the other until you are a PO2 (average about 12 years).
> 
> As a sonar op, there are more opportunities for "shore" postings than most other trades, because there is a fairly large Canadian detachment of mostly sonar ops at NOPF Whidbey Island in Washington state.  That said, it is an operational posting and generally counted the same as sea time because it is shift work, which is why I put "shore" in quotation marks.  You also need to be QL5A qualified, and preferably with some sea time at that level, before you can work there (exceptions to every rule...).
> 
> It is very unlikely you will be posted to the GTA at any point in your career.  There are quite a few in the Ottawa area at the rank of PO2 or better.



awesome thankss for your help. I couldn't understand why I would be posted in the GTA if i was working with sonar, considering we have no ships here atm, didn't make sense to me. Im 22 I'd love to live somewhere else for 4-5 years. So hopefully everything works out well.


----------



## kawa11 (7 Jun 2011)

Sorry to piggyback on this thread but..

I was offered a Naval position myself, however, I'm in a purple trade (cook).
(a)Is it true that I could be posted anywhere from Alert to Esquimalt to Gander, regular forces bases as well as reserve?
(b)Since the position was Naval does that rule out the possibility of say Cold Lake and pretty much guarantee either Halifax or Victoria?


----------



## aesop081 (7 Jun 2011)

kawa11 said:
			
		

> (a)Is it true that I could be posted anywhere from Alert to Esquimalt to Gander, regular forces bases as well as reserve?



You could indeed be posted anywhere the CF has a need.



> (b)Since the position was Naval does that rule out the possibility of say Cold Lake and pretty much guarantee either Halifax or Victoria?



You could be posted anywhere the CF has a need. In fact, Naval uniform or not, the possibility exists that you may never even see a ship or navy base.


----------



## kawa11 (7 Jun 2011)

N. McKay said:
			
		

> However, there are other places any CF member can be employed, *and CF members are not always employed directly in their trade.*


In the off chance that happens: what do members do? Sit at home working a p/t job or something more productive on a base?


----------



## aesop081 (7 Jun 2011)

kawa11 said:
			
		

> In the off chance that happens: what do members do? Sit at home working a p/t job or something more productive on a base?



You are always employed in some capacity. For example, you could be posted as an instructor at recruit school or other "any trade required" jobs in the wider CF. This is what is meant by being "out of trade".


----------



## kawa11 (7 Jun 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> You are always employed in some capacity. For example, you could be posted as an instructor at recruit school or other "any trade required" jobs in the wider CF. This is what is meant by being "out of trade".


_reeeally_ starting to grasp the whole having no control of what happens thing..


----------



## aesop081 (7 Jun 2011)

kawa11 said:
			
		

> _reeeally_ starting to grasp the whole having no control of what happens thing..



Positions usually have a specific rank attached to them so it is not like you will graduate from cook QL3 and be posted to teach basic training, but as a MCpl, it is a possibility.

Again, this is just one example of "out of trade" employment. There are many others.


----------



## helpup (7 Jun 2011)

kawa11 said:
			
		

> _really_ starting to grasp the whole having no control of what happens thing..


The CF tries to take in your preferences along with your qualifications.  There will  (make that should) be times in your career you are going to be given options.  However the needs of the service do come first.  That is not a death sentence more like you don't always get what you want and some times you may not be able to understand why.  

Speak(ing) for myself, I have never gone to where I didn't want to.  

In your early years you will be placed on where the needs are.  After your first posting your CoC should ask you where you would like to be posted to. (top 3)  If your at a large base you can do a fair amount of time there. moving from differant units as you move up in qualifications.  For my trade once you are a leadership qualified Cpl you get on to the Career managers sit down list.  There he will meet with you once a year usually and you can have a chance to discuss what you see yourself doing and he will try and work with you to get there.  But don't forget the needs of the service........


----------



## aesop081 (7 Jun 2011)

helpup said:
			
		

> Speak for myself, I have never gone to where I didn't want to.



For myself, i am doing exactly that this summer. Out of trade to boot.........

But hey, it is an opportunity.


----------



## helpup (7 Jun 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> For myself, i am doing exactly that this summer. Out of trade to boot.........
> 
> But hey, it is an opportunity.



That is the best way to look at it.  

For my trade going where you prefer is not too uncommon.  Mind you we may not get it that posting period.  Most of us are also not asking for the moon either.  ( that is not a dig at anyone )We have also done pretty good and getting postings for compasionate reasons.


----------



## howitzer89 (8 Jun 2011)

I really hope if I get in I'm posted on a ship, especially as a sonar operator I don't see why not. I've been on a boat almost all my life so maybe I'll feel at home


----------



## Melbatoast (8 Jun 2011)

howitzer89 said:
			
		

> I really hope if I get in I'm posted on a ship, especially as a sonar operator I don't see why not. I've been on a boat almost all my life so maybe I'll feel at home



There are some organizational changes afoot, but as it stands now you _will_ spend the first 4-5 years posted to a ship.  You do all your general shipboard quals, then your QL4 OJT at sea.  That can take a while depending how much you sail and how motivated you/your bosses are.  A year or so later you do your QL5A at one of the schools, then back to the ship for another year or two.  By then you've earned a two-year shore posting, usually at one of three places:

1:  Naval Ocean Processing Facility Whidbey Island (in the USA), looking for bad guys in the Pacific Ocean.

2:  Acoustic Data Analysis Centre (Esquimalt or Halifax depending on your homeport).  Mostly mission data analysis.

3:  Regional Joint Operations Centre (again, HFX or ESQ).  Out-of-trade position and I'm not completely sure what they do.

After which, if you've been doing things pretty well, you should be a Master Seaman.


----------



## howitzer89 (8 Jun 2011)

Melbatoast said:
			
		

> There are some organizational changes afoot, but as it stands now you _will_ spend the first 4-5 years posted to a ship.  You do all your general shipboard quals, then your QL4 OJT at sea.  That can take a while depending how much you sail and how motivated you/your bosses are.  A year or so later you do your QL5A at one of the schools, then back to the ship for another year or two.  By then you've earned a two-year shore posting, usually at one of three places:
> 
> 1:  Naval Ocean Processing Facility Whidbey Island (in the USA), looking for bad guys in the Pacific Ocean.
> 
> ...



thanks a lot for the info really makes me understand things a little better lol was kinda confused


----------



## howitzer89 (9 Jun 2011)

won't make a new thread for this obviously, what does QL4 OJT mean?


----------



## 211RadOp (9 Jun 2011)

QL is Qualification Level and OJT is On the Job Training.


----------



## aesop081 (9 Jun 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> Whidbey Island sounds like a cool place to go.  I bet the selection for it is quite tough though eh?



The maning of these positions is currently under review with a possible change of trade in the near to mid-term.


----------



## Neill McKay (9 Jun 2011)

howitzer89 said:
			
		

> I really hope if I get in I'm posted on a ship, especially as a sonar operator I don't see why not. I've been on a boat almost all my life so maybe I'll feel at home



Just to be sure, you can expect to be posted multiple times over the course of your career, sometimes to ships, other times to shore positions.  It's not just a single shot by any means.


----------



## Melbatoast (11 Jun 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> Whidbey Island sounds like a cool place to go.  I bet the selection for it is quite tough though eh?



Not really.  It's a serious culture shock and quite hard work so it's a relatively unpopular posting.  That said it's 100% acoustic operating, mostly in realtime, with opportunities to learn a ton of stuff you don't get in the surface fleet so it's a great go as long as you have the right mindset.

The det at NOPF is I think 50 odd people strong, and there are maybe 300 Sonar Ops of all rank levels in the Navy so if you want to go, you will probably be able to.


----------



## Melbatoast (11 Jun 2011)

I don't think it's a derail as the original question has been answered.

Whidbey is not going to a different trade - AESOPs may start being posted to NOPF in addition to the personnel already there.  I have no doubt you'll hear all the rumours once you get to the Fleet School.

As far as I know QL3 students still go down to check it out over a couple of days while on course.


----------



## trigger324 (14 Jun 2011)

Melbatoast said:
			
		

> As far as I know QL3 students still go down to check it out over a couple of days while on course.



I think that stopped. I didn't go down there and no one I work with recalls doing so within the last 9 yrs.


----------



## trigger324 (14 Jun 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> you're actually using your sonar skills that you've developed



People I know who've been there claim they don't develop their sonar skills UNTIL they've been posted there  ;D


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (14 Jun 2011)

trigger324 said:
			
		

> People I know who've been there claim they don't develop their sonar skills UNTIL they've been posted there  ;D


*choke* like pepe? *cough*


----------



## trigger324 (14 Jun 2011)

I haven't talked to him since he went there. everyone I know BESIDES him says that. We'll see how he made out once he gets back  ;D


----------

